# Steam or ONR in winter?



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Been wondering if I can use my steamcleaner to wash the car in wintertime, or if I should stick with ONR..

Does anyone have experience with steamcleaning in low temps outside and can tell me what to be aware of, regards to temp. ect.

And, if I am using ONR, what is the lowest temp. I can use it in, is it good to have warm water with ONR or does it have bad effect on cold surfaces?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Kimb said:


> Been wondering if I can use my steamcleaner to wash the car in wintertime


I'd be very wary of that, because of the very steep change in paint / metal 
temperatures. I'd not put it anywhere near glass either! If it's really cold, 
I'd stick with ONR in tepid water, which will get very cold almost instantly,
and make sure I have my hands well and truly protected from that chilling.

When salt is present do ensure that it can fully dissolve before you apply 
any wash media for wiping, else it can be an invisible danger that's as sharp
as sand!

Regards,
Steve


----------

